# S.S.Paulina - WW1



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

My grandfather was on the S.S.Paulina during the 1914-18 war when she was used as a mine-sweeper operating mainly (I think) around the Mediterranean. Other than her name and use during WW1 I nothing nothing else about her and wondered if anyone could fill in some details....? I have posted a picture of her in Unidentified Vessels section of this site.

Thanks
John


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

To help others find out more I will repeat the following information, 

Built as THE QUEEN MOTHER 1894 

- 317 t

HMS?? PAULINA - 11/7/1916 – 4/5/1919

MARIA JOAO – based at Scapa Flow during ww2


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello
See http://www.archive.org/stream/registeryachts00shipgoog#page/n542/mode/2up

Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
She is listed as being hired by the RN as an auxiliary patrol yacht 11/7/1916 2X 6 pound guns.
Several newspaper reports Febuary 1894, indicate she was launched as PAULINA
An internet search, suggests that the vessel with the official number
104121 was named AVA MARIE in 1924 and ISTAR in 1925 there are also some crew agreements in the British archives and in Newfoundland. I can find no records after 1926.
I suggest you search Lloyds Register of Yachts for a complete history.
For locations of the above publication
http://www.lr.org/Images/17 location of regs new_tcm155-173528.pdf


Roger


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Roger

Many thanks indeed for the splendid information and links for which I'm most grateful! When I found the photograph of Paulina amongst my grandfathers old papers I never expected to find out so much about her so thank you again!
Finally, one rather stupid question (if you have time to come back to me) - under the entry in Lloyds the "Rig" is shown as ScwSch - I've never come across that abbreviation for a Rig before and wondered what it stood for?

Brgds/John


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
Her sails were *Sch*ooner rigged and she had an engine which powered the *Sc*re*w*


Roger


----------



## johnvoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes of course! Should have worked that out myself - thanks again.

John


----------



## Maunsel (Oct 18, 2011)

John,
Can you upload a scan of your picture of the Paulina?


----------

